# Briess Ashburne Mild - ppg?



## Matt (28/4/15)

I'm brewing with this tomorrow - using it as the base malt in John Palmer's Elevenses Ale. I noticed Brewtoad says its yield is only 30 ppg. Other sites says 31.4, 34, 36, or 37. Anybody brewed with it who knows what it really is?


----------



## barls (28/4/15)

mines got extract of 77%


----------



## Matt (28/4/15)

Thanks Barls - that reminds me of how I can work it out myself:

Extract coarse grind dry basis - 77%
Extract fine grind dry basis - 79%

This calc gives me 35 ppg. So, none of the above :unsure:


----------

